# My Stanchion I built



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's a couple pictures of the stanchion I built, it's made with pine and cedar then painted with oil base paint to keep out water damage. It works fairly well the legs are 22 inches long, and the headstall part is 33 or 30 inches high. I can't remember. It's made for Nigerian Dwarfs and I'd be willing to make one for any one close to me. =)









Holly in the stanchion









Riley thinks it's some sort of torture device









I've repainted it where the paint tape peeled off the paint but you can see where you stick the goats head in. You can also see the holes where you stick the nail to secure the headstall









Riley is in alot of these pictures ;D









Front view, you can see the plywood stabilizer so the goat cannot push herself through and over


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very good job Sara.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

boy if I could only figureout how to use powertools and how building things works I would be happy.

Good for you


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks great Sara! I built mine about 3 month ago and boy doe it make things easier!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, the only help I had was cutting the stuff, because I'm afraid to use the SkilSaw


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

you did a great job. looks real good


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I didn't have help either :roll: I like to use the saw :twisted:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not allowed to use the power saw :roll:
Looks great Sara!!
Stacey, using powertools isn't that hard. I've watched my dad for years and basically just figured it out myself.
Funny story(blonde moment) I was making a gate and I had the screwdriver(or drill, whatever you call it) and I was there for an hour trying to screw this screw in and it wouldn't go. Dad came in and asked what was the matter. I told him the screw wouldn't go in. So he grabbed the drill and clicked the reverser thingy the right way and the screw went in.  I have my moments..........


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I've done that too! It was so frustrating!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Hand sawing is frustrating. >_____>


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

how does it clamp in there heads?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> how does it clamp in there heads?


 I believe from looking at it that the middle board is fixed at the bottom and not at the top so it will slide back and forth along the top and is fixed where it will keep the goats head at the top.

Looks good and excellent job too! Lately the building is up to my hubby because God forbid if I cut where or what I shouldn't!! DUH..even I know to measure twice and cut once! Your stand will even work great as a milk stand. Mine is similar to yours but hubby used a "lag" bolt on the bottom and spiked a length of chain on the top op the "holding" board so that I could put a link over a spike on the side...adjustable for even my bucks horns!

Also, one thing that I did after mine was completed, I painted it like you did yours, to protect it, well it was very slippery for my goats and I ended up stapling sanded roof paper on the top of it...gave them some traction and they weren't afraid of slipping.


----------

